
How to Take Three Years to Finish Your Side Project - bullcitydev
https://www.markphelps.me/2019/04/how-to-take-three-years-to-finish-your-side-project/
======
mromanuk
Great write up, you should make a Show HN with your project

~~~
bullcitydev
Thanks! Glad you liked it. I think I may do that this week!

